# "Armpit" Lump??



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay, I have 2 hairless boys born this past November 3rd. Last week, I noticed almost overnight that one boy had a lump near his armpit. 
I took him to the vet and she basically said "keep an eye on it". It could be a teenager hormones thing with his lymph node that is right there. 
So yesterday I noticed he got a sore on the lump, and it has grown a little bigger. I am taking him to the vet again in a half hour. 

I'm not sure if anyone has encountered this before? I was in part happy with males this time due to having quite a few females in the past have mammary tumors, etc.
If they need to do surgery, I am also considering having him neutered while he is out. I would not have them knocked out just for neutering to be cautious.. but if he's out anyways?

I had a girl with a Zymbals Gland tumor.. but my pc was broken, and my vet did not know anything about it. We went through quite an ordeal, surgery and all - she survived and lived a while longer. 
But I found out afterwards that some people here know lots about it, once my pc was fixed. >_< 

So I figure its worth seeking help and knowledge this time!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Can you post a pic?

The arm pit is where most Mammary tumors appear :/
You said it has a sore, which also means it could be an abscess.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

If it popped up overnight and scabbed that fast it's probably an abscess.

Check this link out : http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?25177-Abscess-Treatment-Outline


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

The vet got a sample with a needle T_T he squeaked. She said it is bacteria.. but so was Kaede's zymbal gland tumor sample. They gave me antibiotics to try, but this time if 1 round doesn't seem to be helping, they will do surgery. (Kaede got lanced, drained, hot packs.. poor thing!) He had a pink sore on the lump, but after the vet did the needle, it has gotten a scab - which looks awful!
Currently, he is getting antibiotics (Baytril) orally - which he decided he hates! And being a "teenage" boy.. he really puts up a fuss! 

Finally found my upload cord for my digital camera!! I got pics! I took some Feb. 6th, a couple days after noticing the lump. I just took another a couple hours ago. 

Feb. 6th:









Today: (17th)


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

So it's bacteria, but no one told you whether it was an abscess, cyst, tumor, or what? Antibiotics alone aren't going to do much if it's an abscess, as the infection is stuck in a pocket that the antibiotics can't reach. Did it end up draining any fluid when they lanced it?


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

They did not lance it.. they stuck it with a needle and took a fluid sample. It bled a little. 

They did not tell me what it was.. they thought my one rat Kaede had an abscess last year, but it turned out to be a Tumor with infection on top, once they finally did surgery. It was about a month of torture with lancing and meds for poor Kaede before then. 

I have what looks like 5 days worth of antibiotics for Edward. If it does not change, they are willing to knock him out for surgery but want to try the antibiotics first. My vet is very big on avoiding surgery if at all possible.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh, sorry, I confused your other rat for this one. I can't believe they didn't even tell you what the lump was. 

Just "trying" antibiotics can be dangerous, and that is exactly why antibiotic resistant bacterias exist. Unless the fluid removed from the area was properly cultured and a sensitivity to a certain antibiotic was found, I would really try not to use antibiotics willy nilly, especially for only 5 days, hardly long enough to do anything beneficial at all. Combine that with the point I made above... and that's like a doctor giving someone antibiotics for a common cold. Doesn't do a **** thing.

Hoping it's not a tumor, or at least a malignant one if it is... good luck with him.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Well whatever it is, GET WELL SOON LITTLE RATTY!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

That is an abscess. Follow the directions on compressing, opening up and then flushing the abscess cavity until it heals.

Link only for the squeamish (2nd link)




http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/rattiluv/RTR Rescue Jun 2 2010/mar18Elisabscess.jpg

As for your girl's ZGT...its a tumour, that often abscesses on top, which is the bacteria they found. Unfortunately they do not recommend surgery for ZGT, just antibiotics and pain meds to keep them comfortable until its time to be put to sleep.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

He is looking better today, its about half the size. If he continues to improve, I won't worry until the medicine is done. (a few days) Then I will see if my vet wants to do the lancing and all that.. if we start with a smaller lump that'll be more helpful, right? Does anyone know what causes these? I checkeed him over so closely and found not a single scrape or scratch near the lump. 

My girl did have surgery.. it was more like "exploratory" since my vet was confused and they removed the huge ZGT. She survived and lived another like 6 months, but developed other tumors in her midsection. We were going to PTS when she seemed inhibited, but she passed away in her sleep.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

mink said:


> He is looking better today, its about half the size. If he continues to improve, I won't worry until the medicine is done. (a few days) Then I will see if my vet wants to do the lancing and all that.. if we start with a smaller lump that'll be more helpful, right? Does anyone know what causes these? I checkeed him over so closely and found not a single scrape or scratch near the lump.
> 
> My girl did have surgery.. it was more like "exploratory" since my vet was confused and they removed the huge ZGT. She survived and lived another like 6 months, but developed other tumors in her midsection. We were going to PTS when she seemed inhibited, but she passed away in her sleep.


Then she must not have had a ZGT but a real facial malignancy.

http://ratguide.com/health/neoplasia/zymbals_gland_tumor.php

_Zymbal’s gland carcinomas are very invasive. This typically makes tumor removal impossible, and the accompanying necrosis does not make debulking the tumor an option._

Abscesses or cysts are very common on nakies, with the darkening spot it sounds like an abscess. Sometimes they resolve with antibiotics but most times they open up and drain, needing flushing with saline (or diluted betadine, etc) until there is no more pus production and the tissue is granulating and healing towards the surface.

IF this is an abscess surgical removal is not required at this stage. Only if the abscess returns no matter how it is treated over and over, then you should remove the abscess capsule to stop the cycle of filling and bursting.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

It opened by itself!  I went to give Edward his oral antibiotics, and the scab was gone! I quickly pulled up the guide here, and we cleaned it. 
It actually was kinda dried-up, crumbly. yuuuuk. He did have a small bit of dead skin still attached to the good skin that I couldn't remove. 
*Warning:* *yucky* Pics ~ oh how lovely... 
_
_
_
_

Opened up, before cleaning: 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Cleaned up (peroxide): 









After clean, I gave him some baby food and we did finally give him his oral antibiotic.. bribed with and followed by more baby food.
*Palate Cleanser!* ;D
Ed & Baby food:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh that's wonderful!!! What an adorable boy!!!


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks ~ All this fuss, and he's only 3 months old! >_<*


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Yay for abscess  He might've eaten the scab, Bernard eats his. X_X


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Eeeew! Lol well, he sure wanted to stick his nose near the boo-boo when we put the peroxide in it! He was a little frantic. He and his "twin" brother sure are wild & crazy teens right now!


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

*Update*

Got some pics for an update today. We have been cleaning Edward's boo-boo every night. Now I'm on rest orders for muscle spasms in my back >_<; so mostly been out of it from muscle relaxers. 

Edward looks much better! It's been healing so fast. 

This Morning: 

















Today is his last dose of oral antibiotics, and the boo-boo is so small, I wonder if its worth torturing him with peroxide anymore??

Might I add, he is looking a little chubby, so I am trying to stop others in my household from giving the boys treats. >_<


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

That looks so much better! Poor baby boy, but atleast the worst is over now. As for the cleanings I'd keep with them until the hole is completely closed up to prevent any possibility of infection.


----------

